# What do I need?



## medman123 (Jun 5, 2009)

Can some one list what a new EMT might need to buy to be the best he/she can be. I would like to know every thing from the best clothing to the best gadgets to make your job just a bit easer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2009)

Everything in the Galls catalog. An AED. An O2 delivery set. Backboards. C-Collars. 

Actually... don't buy anything until you get a job. Then buy what they tell you that you need for the job. After a few months you'll figure out what you really need.


----------



## bigcountryEMS32 (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree most things you will need will be with the unit you're with. Just FYI though, I did buy my own stethoscope and blood pressure kit. I also have a CPR kit with a one way valve pocket mask, that I also keep some PPE in. Just in case of emergencies I might run into. When I'm with the unit they supply everything I need. So welcome to EMS and I hope that helps.. I just finished EMT-B class and will take my State test next week...so I'm just getting my feet wet also.


----------



## Hal9000 (Jun 5, 2009)

Your work should supply the ambulance and equipment that you need.  A decent stethoscope could be one addition if you can't hear well on the ones they give you. One service I work for provides decent Littmans, so I never had to buy anything.  

Anyway, depends on the service you work for.  The same service that provided the great stethoscope provided a shoddy belt but I had my personal ones so it was fine.


----------



## exodus (Jun 5, 2009)

Stethescope and BP kit incase the one in the ambulance is leaky, like a lot of them are.  Pens, pencils, pen light. And that's it.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 5, 2009)

a fully loaded ambulance


----------



## Jon (Jun 5, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> ....actually... Don't buy anything until you get a job. Then buy what they tell you that you need for the job. After a few months you'll figure out what you really need.



best advice ever!


----------



## Vizior (Jun 5, 2009)

I second the opinion to wait... for my primary EMS job I have:

a nice pair of boots
comfortable undergarments
a stethoscope(they don't supply one)
a watch with second hand
pens and paper


I wouldn't worry about fancy pants or anything until after you try out whatever you've been issued.  Good luck.


----------

